# PC in the sun



## nouvellechef (May 4, 2011)

First really nice day here. I know. But I luv it. Some Pineapple Chunk with a 6 month cure. Were hiking the Cascades. Stuff taste like citrus burst candy.


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2011)

Oh yeah.....I remember tasting a nug of that last year I believe....thanks for sharing..........................again..:holysheep:   Lol


----------



## lordhighlama (May 4, 2011)

very nice here today as well, that looks super tasty!


----------

